# Keeping two PR visas at the same time on the same passport



## iqbaliali70 (Apr 30, 2010)

I applied for skilled migration program in 2006 for Canada and got no answer for almost 3 years. Then I applied for Australian Immigration and got skilled migration visa in mid of 2009. I made first entry to Australia but did not settle and continued job in outside of AU.

Now, in the beginning of 2010, I also got skilled migration visa for Canada (for the application of 2006) and am required to make first entry within this year to secure PR (for Canada). 

For the sake of making a better decision (whether to move to Australia or to Canada finally), I would like to visit Canada as well. 
My question is:
1). Can I have a second PR stamped (for Canada) on the same passport which is already having a valid PR(skilled migrant) from Australia?

2). Is it legal to have two PRs on the same passports?

3). Will it have any negative impact for my Australian or Canadian migration status and claiming for citizenship at later stage (where ever I finally settle down)?

Many thanks in advance,


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I dont see anything illegal about it. There are a few in the forum who have PR form both Canada as well as Australia. What if you moved to Australia and did not like it and then applied for Canada, got it and want to mvoe to Canada, So you would have your Au PR valid for 5 yrs plus the Canada PR as well. There is no logical reasoning why you can not have 2 PRs in one passport. 

Well, I think I am too emotional when it comes to logical reasoning and human rights.. let someone else comment but i am sure the answer would be teh same


----------



## cowboy (Oct 22, 2009)

There's nothing intrinsically illegal about having multiple permanent residence visas, although there aren't many legal ways to accomplish it. Failed marriages, and cases where children are involved some common cases. Some business cases also apply, where you would need to spend a lot of time between two countries.

The US allows it. In fact, some export laws (pertaining to the exports of technology and the like) actually have direct clauses related to people with multiple permanent residence relationships.

Most countries have questions on the permanent residence forms that ask about existing PR visas when you apply, and being found to have answered questions dishonestly can limit your options.

Most countries require that you would relinquish any PR visas from other countries before you're eligible for citizenship, though.

As for maintaining PR status long-term, that can be difficult due to the residence requirements in each country.


----------



## iqbaliali70 (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for response.

I have checked the application forms of both of the countries and could not find any question asking for existing permanent residence visas. 

Further, when I applied for permanent residency of Canada and (then) Australia, I did not had any permanent residency of either country.

Please let me know if someone already knows a person having two Permanent Residence Visas at the same time on the same passport.

Thanks in advance,

Best Regards,


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

iqbaliali70 said:


> I applied for skilled migration program in 2006 for Canada and got no answer for almost 3 years. Then I applied for Australian Immigration and got skilled migration visa in mid of 2009. I made first entry to Australia but did not settle and continued job in outside of AU.
> 
> Now, in the beginning of 2010, I also got skilled migration visa for Canada (for the application of 2006) and am required to make first entry within this year to secure PR (for Canada).
> 
> ...


Hi Buddy

I am also in same simulation like you. I applied Canada first but got Australia PR before Canada . I live in Oz now and I got Canada PR stamped recently ( London –CHC ). I am visiting Canada in Oct for validation . As far as I am aware no issue in having 2 PRs but end of the day you need to spend minimum 2 years in any country to HOLD the PR status further 

Cheers


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

EE-India said:


> Hi Buddy
> 
> I am also in same simulation like you. I applied Canada first but got Australia PR before Canada . I live in Oz now and I got Canada PR stamped recently ( London –CHC ). I am visiting Canada in Oct for validation . As far as I am aware no issue in having 2 PRs but end of the day you need to spend minimum 2 years in any country to HOLD the PR status further
> 
> Cheers


for australia to get citizenship you need to stay for 4 years. And 2 years for canada.


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

wickp said:


> for australia to get citizenship you need to stay for 4 years. And 2 years for canada.


Yes but 2 years enough to continue your PR status , I mean that way


----------



## KAR (Jul 1, 2010)

iqbaliali70 said:


> I applied for skilled migration program in 2006 for Canada and got no answer for almost 3 years. Then I applied for Australian Immigration and got skilled migration visa in mid of 2009. I made first entry to Australia but did not settle and continued job in outside of AU.
> 
> Now, in the beginning of 2010, I also got skilled migration visa for Canada (for the application of 2006) and am required to make first entry within this year to secure PR (for Canada).
> 
> ...



Well, First of all congrats!!
I don't think there is any problem.


----------

